# Can I Convert My Craftsman Table Saw Into Just A Router Table?



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, my question no dought seems like a weird one, I have a older craftsman table saw i will try to post a picture of tablesaw. Tablesaw has a good size top when new came with metal stand attached, about a year ago bought a better table saw not as large new craftsman has the extentions coming out when not in use takes up much less room and is 3hp.

It has room on right side to add a tablesaw insert, but i have 3 tablesaws, just use 2 of them.
So i thought for all i will get selling older craftsman table saw, maybe could convert it to a nice size router table.
I dont presently have a router table, wanted to buy the kreg precision router table my wife thinks is to much l disagree would love to have kreg full size precision table.

If anyone has any idea's would love to hear them, only downfall would be the tablesaw takes up so much room not sure if insert could be set ireevesn new table saw where wings extend out.
In my shop pictures 2nd photo on left shows tablesaw not sure if well enough view ior not could post it here but if needed can take new picture of table saw post it here.
thanks jim


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm sure it could be converted, and probably pretty easily. But is the saw still useable as a saw? If so, you might be able to sell it (Craigslist) and apply what you get towards the Kreg that you really want.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I thought about doing the same thing. After looking it over I concluded it was easier to just build a router table.

Something else I discovered in the process. Craftsman table saws don't sell for much or very fast but dismantle it and list it piece by piece and watch it go. I've done it a couple of times and now and not only did I sell everything, but I had guys contacting me for weeks asking if I still had parts.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i've seen it done once. not sure if it was on this or another forum. if not here, check woodnet.net/forums or woodworkingtalk.com.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

LJ sprucegum showed how he converted a table saw into a dedicated router table here.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've heard of it being done. If you can figure a way to mount the router, you're in.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I did just that to my old delta and I posted it on LJ I am going to look up the post in a couple of min. I will comment on it to bring it up on top again and you guys can take a look. It involves a little very simple milling machine work. I did my own but almost every one has a machinest buddy who does government work on third shift.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@sprucegum-See Comment #4 above. Nice job of machining the top to accommodate the insert.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Don already posted it Sprucegum

Jim 
even though sprucegum did a good conversion ,IMO your better off starting new. You can come up with the size top you want and have storage in the lower cabinet without having to do metal work.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I agree with Jim. Either buy a premade or build your own. I think you'd be happier.


----------



## alfromelkhorn (Feb 8, 2014)

I found this site by wondering the same thing. I had an old table saw, a new Triton Router, and the Table Mounting Plate. An engineer friend came over and we removed the motor and adjusting rods/gears from under the Table Saw. Then we marked off the space we needed to mount the Router and Plate taking full advantage of one of the Miter Gauge slots, Fence, and Off-Feed Extension.

The Table Plate is held into position by come angle iron fastened to the bottom of the table out of the way of the router, and the Table Plate is screwed into that. By removing the face plate on the front of the table saw, I have access to the adjustments on the router.

Now all I have to do is add some maple boards to the working side of the fence to accommodate my bits and keep the original metal fence away from the bit. I will also install some stops so the fence cannot move too far into the bit.

I hope this was helpful.
Al ([email protected])


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

The older craftsmans have a cast iron top. It will be possible but s lot of work.


----------

